# Neurofeedback



## Miss T (Jun 17, 2009)

My therapist recommended neurofeedback/EEG biofeedback. Has anyone had any experiences with this type of treatment?


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

No, but it sounds really interesting. Do you know anything more about what the process involves?


----------



## pboy (Jul 18, 2009)

I didn't understand what this was but found this info. It seems to be used with ADHD and other disorders. Sounds potentially useful for SA too:

"Neurofeedback :
Direct training of the brain that challenges the brain to better function - a form of Biofeedback. Electrode sensors are applied to a subjects scalp and the EEG signal from the brain is then monitored via a computer after the signal is first amplified. This signal is interpreted by software which provides immediate reward or challenge to the brain through the form of visual, audible or tactile feedback that is often presented as an engaging video game. This feedback is used to encourage the brain to operate at desired amplitudes and frequency ranges. Neurofeedback training has many therapeutic applications including ADHD, PTSD, Autism and more."

http://www.eeginfo.com/glossary-definition.html


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I haven't tried it but I've read a lot of good things about it. Neurofeedback is kind of like a shortcut to meditation. With practice, it allows you to move between mental states more quickly than you normally would be able to. I was recommended neurofeedback as well but I'm shying away from the cost right now. I'll probably try it at some point.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

The neurofeedback poster was a spammer.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> The neurofeedback poster was a spammer.


What do you mean? The person who asked this question was a spammer, but they don't appear to be linking to anything either in the post or in their profile?


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Neurofeedback electrodes*

I go for Neurofeedback at a place called the Hallowell Center and its getting to work nowadays. I am somewhere in the middle and should have some 8 to 10 more visits to go. Im anxiety decreased quite a bit.
I still take 5 HTP also known as 5 hydroxytrptophan
Steve


----------

